
Ludwig: A DSL for the Cloud of Today and the Future - AndrewWright
https://blog.fugue.co/2016-10-11-why-we-built-ludwig.html
======
nikolay
Closed-source - thanks but no thanks! We'll stick to Terraform for the time
being!

